# Gwinnett Co. and boat in driveway



## 03FXD (Mar 18, 2011)

Has any one heard of a zoning resolution that prohibits keeping a boat in your own driveway? I got a notice today from Gwinnett Co. police saying I can't keep my boat in the driveway. This is news to me, and bad news. I just bought my boat 3 weeks ago. If I can't keep it in my driveway I'll have to sell it. How can the county have a law like this. Does any one else live in Gwinnett and have there boat in the driveway? I have seen boats all the time parked in people's driveways. I'll have to wait until monday and call the number on the notice. They gave me until April 1st to move it or face fines up to 1000 bucks and/or imprisonment.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I dont know about county codes in gwinnett, but my homeowners assoc. states no boat in driveway for more than 12 hours If its in the grass, I know alot of counties have ordinances against that, but didnt realize any for being on the concrete with a tag.


----------



## Luckybuck (Mar 18, 2011)

Had homeowners ordinance in Kennesaw that would allow nothing visable outside.  Had to take my toys to storage lot, sucks, but I knew this when I bought.


----------



## BoosterC (Mar 18, 2011)

The code violation should be listed on the ticket.  Then look it up on the  county web site.


----------



## tsknmcn (Mar 18, 2011)

They probably don't bother unless someone calls and complains.  Thank your neighbors.


----------



## Dryzdale (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.shadowbrooke.org/docs/Gwinnett-Parking-Violations.pdf

I hope this is still current


----------



## jessnorwood21 (Mar 18, 2011)

so what type of boat is it


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2011)

PM Sent.


----------



## frosty20 (Mar 18, 2011)

not sure about that one. I live in Gwinnett and one of the guys in our neighborhood has 2 boats in his yard that are visible from the road. I have heard of HOA's having this rule though. i agree....thank a neighbor for reporting it.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 18, 2011)

frosty20 said:


> not sure about that one. I live in Gwinnett and one of the guys in our neighborhood has 2 boats in his yard that are visible from the road. I have heard of HOA's having this rule though. i agree....thank a neighbor for reporting it.



HOA's can have all the rules they want but the bottom line is Code Enforcement and the GCPD will not bother someone over some HOA rules.  HOA's generally add to the laws and ordinances that are already in place.  You can be within the law, but be in violation of the HOA.  If thats so, your not getting a ticket from Code Enforcement or the GCPD.  

There had to be someone calling in to complain in order for someone to bother you about something like this AND you had to of been violating an ordinance of some sort.  I am interested to know which one you were violating.  If you post the code section, it might help.

Thank a neighbor.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 18, 2011)

Dryzdale said:


> http://www.shadowbrooke.org/docs/Gwinnett-Parking-Violations.pdf
> 
> I hope this is still current



Mr. Drysdale's info indicates you may be good. It's not unheard of for these guys to extend their authority depending on who wants what.


----------



## nickf11 (Mar 18, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> They probably don't bother unless someone calls and complains.  Thank your neighbors.



They bother.  Our next door neighbors had their pop up camper set up in the driveway for one day and they got a fine. (Had to let it dry out, they had been camping and it got wet.) Perhaps a neighbor called and complained but it wasn't us!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

I work for the City of Snellville code enforcement our rules are a little different from Gwinnett.  But I would call the code enforcement officer and ask him directly what code you violated and who complained.  With the amount of work those guys have I can guarantee you that it was one of your neighbors.  You can submit an open records request to see who ratted you out.

I found it in the Gwinnett County Zoning Ordinance.  Article 10 Section 1001'

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/static/departments/planning/pdf/zoning_resolution.pdf

5. Location and Surface of Parking Areas.


a. In any non- residential district, the parking of any vehicle on other than a paved surface (or approved porous or grassed paving system) is prohibited.


_*b. In any residential district, the parking of any motor vehicle except on a hard-surfaced driveway or in a carport or garage is prohibited. Any recreational vehicle or any non-motor vehicle may only be parked in a carport, enclosed structure, or in the rear yard on a paved surface (or approved porous or grassed paving system). Any vehicles parked in the rear yard not in a carport or an enclosed structure must be parked at least fifteen (15) feet from the property line. Vehicles or equipment used for agricultural purposes on RA-200 or R-100 zoned property with 5 or more acres are exempt from hard surface parking requirements if parked outside the required front yard setback*_


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Its really sad that we have Meth Labs and a high crime rate and this is what we spend our tax dollars on.


----------



## COYOTE X (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry folks, Justification for existance. How long can you support a deticated unit unless its bringing in funds?

GCPD lost their State License to run Radar & Laser January 01, 2011. 
No $$ = change of tactics

GCPD 's "Quality of Life Unit" is actually driving thru subdivisions looking for violations (trash cans, tires on grass, boats, cracked windows)
It's no secret in Gwinnett about dirty politics. Bannister, Kennerly,..............OTHERS?
Don't blame your neighbor. GCPD has GOT to raise money to offset the 18 MILLION dollar shortfall the Comissioners have.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

This isnt how I understood they operated.  They dont generate a lot of revenue from traffic citations.  They are a response based orginization from what I understand (GCPD).  The QOL department has been downsized and normally work on  a complaint based approach to manage all the cases.  Did you hear this directly from one of the Officers?

Not all sectors of government are in existence to bring in funds.  Most dont create revenues but rather provide services.  QOL is one of those imo.

The Budget gap was bridged through Furloughs and dipping into the reserve.


----------



## COYOTE X (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL. 
All funds (citation's) go into the Gwinnett's General Fund. (aside from small  percentage designated by law)
Gwinnett has consistantly broke the states record on forclosures and will have an even greater shortfalls. (predicted)
Taking away from the GCPD Employees first (Holiday Furloughs) will force the GCPD bring in other funds so they do not loose more than they already have (4 Holiday's in 2011.....so far), GCPD Cops are more savy than that.
Think about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> This isnt how I understood they operated.  They dont generate a lot of revenue from traffic citations.  They are a response based orginization from what I understand (GCPD).  The QOL department has been downsized and normally work on  a complaint based approach to manage all the cases.  Did you hear this directly from one of the Officers?
> 
> Not all sectors of government are in existence to bring in funds.  Most dont create revenues but rather provide services.  QOL is one of those imo.
> 
> The Budget gap was bridged through Furloughs and dipping into the reserve.



GCPD is a quota based ticket writing machine. And before you ask, yes I got that from more than one officer, and one of them is a long time veteran who is counting the days till retirement so he can get out of that circus.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

COYOTE X said:


> LOL.
> All funds (citation's) go into the Gwinnett's General Fund. (aside from small  percentage designated by law)
> Gwinnett has consistantly broke the states record on forclosures and will have an even greater shortfalls. (predicted)
> Taking away from the GCPD Employees first (Holiday Furloughs) will force the GCPD bring in other funds so they do not loose more than they already have (4 Holiday's in 2011.....so far), GCPD Cops are more savy than that.
> Think about it.



I know they still write tickets but I thought they make a lot of revenues from drug charges and fines.  I think it is totally horrible what they are doing to their employees.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GCPD is a quota based ticket writing machine. And before you ask, yes I got that from more than one officer, and one of them is a long time veteran who is counting the days till retirement so he can get out of that circus.



Thanks for the info.  The QOL operates a little differently because they have to give you a warning first.  So if you fix the problem you dont get ticketed.  Cops not so much.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ill pull the Gwinnett County Budget later and look at the estimated fines and forfitures to get an idea of what % they generate revenues.


----------



## meeks88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> This isnt how I understood they operated.  They dont generate a lot of revenue from traffic citations.  QUOTE]


----------



## 03FXD (Mar 19, 2011)

*zoning resolution*



Troutman3000 said:


> I work for the City of Snellville code enforcement our rules are a little different from Gwinnett.  But I would call the code enforcement officer and ask him directly what code you violated and who complained.  With the amount of work those guys have I can guarantee you that it was one of your neighbors.  You can submit an open records request to see who ratted you out.
> 
> I found it in the Gwinnett County Zoning Ordinance.  Article 10 Section 1001'
> 
> ...



Troutman got it right from the quote above (B), the violation stated on the "Official Notice of Violation" taped to my door was "ZR1001.5". My boat is a 2005 Bass Tracker V18. It is tagged and registered and parked on my driveway not in the grass. It is also covered with a nice custom cover. Just down the road from my subdivision is a house with an RV that is parked next to the house. It has been there for years. According to the zoning reg. he is in violation also. How can the county tell me I can not have a boat on my own property.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GCPD is a quota based ticket writing machine. And before you ask, yes I got that from more than one officer, and one of them is a long time veteran who is counting the days till retirement so he can get out of that circus.



I would like to know who they are and what they do in police services.... Never been told GCPD has a quota.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 19, 2011)

You have plenty of time to have a pad poured in your back yard, as long as it's at least 15' from the property line.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2011)

stasher1 said:


> You have plenty of time to have a pad poured in your back yard, as long as it's at least 15' from the property line.


Thats what I would do, exactly 15' and with a pink ragged out cover. Being sure to clear any brush that might block my neighbors view


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Why in the world would anybody live in a place with all these ordinances and restrictions? If I pay a pile of money for property, it's gonna belong to me, not the homeowner's association. There are places around here where you can't park anything in your yard, have a pile of firewood, have to keep your grass below a certain height, etc. I'd just as soon live in NYC as a housing development. I have to drive an 80-mile round trip to work every day, but I can do whatever I want on my place, park what I want there, let my grass grow up waist-high if I want to, shoot guns, whatever. If they passed zoning rules here I would move. No way I'm gonna pay taxes on a place that doesn't belong to me.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why in the world would anybody live in a place with all these ordinances and restrictions? If I pay a pile of money for property, it's gonna belong to me, not the homeowner's association. There are places around here where you can't park anything in your yard, have a pile of firewood, have to keep your grass below a certain height, etc. I'd just as soon live in NYC as a housing development. I have to drive an 80-mile round trip to work every day, but I can do whatever I want on my place, park what I want there, let my grass grow up waist-high if I want to, shoot guns, whatever. If they passed zoning rules here I would move. No way I'm gonna pay taxes on a place that doesn't belong to me.



I enjoy not looking at junkers in the neighborhood, I tell folks not to move in to an association if you want to park race cars, boats, etc. I guess thats out the window as he is not in such neighborhood it appears. I think unless you signed up for it, the county should not be able to tell you what you can park in your driveway.
I would probably buy a civic and paint it lime green and put those spinning wheels on it and park at the end of the driveway
Although I enjoy the rules, I would never rat anybody out


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 19, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why in the world would anybody live in a place with all these ordinances and restrictions? If I pay a pile of money for property, it's gonna belong to me, not the homeowner's association. There are places around here where you can't park anything in your yard, have a pile of firewood, have to keep your grass below a certain height, etc. I'd just as soon live in NYC as a housing development. I have to drive an 80-mile round trip to work every day, but I can do whatever I want on my place, park what I want there, let my grass grow up waist-high if I want to, shoot guns, whatever. If they passed zoning rules here I would move. No way I'm gonna pay taxes on a place that doesn't belong to me.



Amen, brother!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Mar 19, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I would like to know who they are and what they do in police services.... Never been told GCPD has a quota.



I was a police officer / deputy for 16 years before going to the Feds, and I can tell you that in Georiga quotas are taboo. You want to tick of the public, let them find out a department has a quota. 

However, departments get around this by calling it something else.  For instance the last PD I worked for called it a "performance standard". The way this works is that officers performance evaluations are based (partly...it's one of the criteria anyway) on how many tickets they write.  They are expected to issue a certain number of citations a month, week or day, such as two or three citations a day.  Their (Chief, City Council, City Manager) logic and way of justifying this, was that any officer who is working, oh say a twelve hour shift, should observe (and issue tickets for) at least two or three equipment and/or traffic violations a day if they are observant, alert and doing their job and not just burning gas, joyriding and screwing off.  So you are looking at 40-60 tickets per month per officer.  If you as an officer don't issue at least that many tickets a month, you can look forward to a poor performance evaluation and having a snowball's chance in the hot place of getting promoted or chosen for special units, etc.  But it's NOT a quota if you ask the department brass or the city administration because they are not ORDERING (there being the key word) officers to issue a certain number of tickets in a certain time.

I can't speak specifically for GCPD becasue I never worked for them, but that's how a lot of agencies, both police and sheriff departments, get around the quota "name" and keeps the "Q" word out of the media and public lips.

Call it what you will, if it walks like a duck, swims like a duck and quacks like a duck.....


----------



## Fourayball (Mar 19, 2011)

dont understand why you cant have a boat in your driveway. Its YOUR driveway and what makes it any different than a car sitting there?


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Fourayball said:


> dont understand why you cant have a boat in your driveway. Its YOUR driveway and what makes it any different than a car sitting there?



Back in my hotrodding days we would get in trouble for working on hotrods/race cars in the driveway that didnt have a tag, we got around the tag law by putting it on a tagged trailer I guess the county decided to do something about that loop hole by passing these silly ordinances.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> I was a police officer / deputy for 16 years before going to the Feds, and I can tell you that in Georiga quotas are taboo. You want to tick of the public, let them find out a department has a quota.
> 
> However, departments get around this by calling it something else.  For instance the last PD I worked for called it a "performance standard". The way this works is that officers performance evaluations are based (partly...it's one of the criteria anyway) on how many tickets they write.  They are expected to issue a certain number of citations a month, week or day, such as two or three citations a day.  Their (Chief, City Council, City Manager) logic and way of justifying this, was that any officer who is working, oh say a twelve hour shift, should observe (and issue tickets for) at least two or three equipment and/or traffic violations a day if they are observant, alert and doing their job and not just burning gas, joyriding and screwing off.  So you are looking at 40-60 tickets per month per officer.  If you as an officer don't issue at least that many tickets a month, you can look forward to a poor performance evaluation and having a snowball's chance in the hot place of getting promoted or chosen for special units, etc.  But it's NOT a quota if you ask the department brass or the city administration because they are not ORDERING (there being the key word) officers to issue a certain number of tickets in a certain time.
> 
> ...




Well, i can safely say that the everyday patrol officer who answers the calls dispatched from the dispatcher and does occasional pull overs DOES NOT have a quota or performance standard.  Most officers in the GCPD I know only write about 10% of the people they pull over unless it's a serious traffic offense.  Your old dept might of had something like this but the zone units in GCPD do not.  Officers also do not get poor evaluations if they don't issue a certain number of tickets either.  Again, I know this to be a true statement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 19, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I would like to know who they are and what they do in police services.... Never been told GCPD has a quota.



Not gonna happen. They are my friends and I'll not give that info up. Especially since I don't know you from Adam..


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not gonna happen. They are my friends and I'll not give that info up. Especially since I don't know you from Adam..



Haha.  

I know you wouldn't.


----------



## crawler (Mar 19, 2011)

If I found out this was the neighbor, I would definitely replace it with something that made the boat look like the entrance at the Ritz Carlton !


----------



## yakfishingfool (Mar 19, 2011)

> Most officers in the GCPD I know only write about 10% of the people they pull over unless it's a serious traffic offense.


Don't you mean they let 10% of the people go and write citations on the other 90%? They have NEVER let me off with a warning!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

yakfishingfool said:


> Don't you mean they let 10% of the people go and write citations on the other 90%? They have NEVER let me off with a warning!



Nope...i meant what i said.  You just need to play the lotto more often.


----------



## flagflyer76 (Mar 19, 2011)

I sure miss the good ole USA.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 19, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, i can safely say that the everyday patrol officer who answers the calls dispatched from the dispatcher and does occasional pull overs DOES NOT have a quota or performance standard.  Most officers in the GCPD I know only write about 10% of the people they pull over unless it's a serious traffic offense.  Your old dept might of had something like this but the zone units in GCPD do not.  Officers also do not get poor evaluations if they don't issue a certain number of tickets either.  Again, I know this to be a true statement.




Riiiiiiiight..... that's why they lost their eligibility to use radar and laser to get speeders 2 months ago.... because they were being too fair. 


It also explains why they are set up on 85 SB every half mile by the HOV lane looking for violators, with binoculars... because money and quotas have nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 19, 2011)

They lost the radar because the state revoked their permit.  This was because the Cities and the County do not have a service delivery strategy in place.  They all lose the ability to get any state permits.  Has nothing to do with the GCPD.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Riiiiiiiight..... that's why they lost their eligibility to use radar and laser to get speeders 2 months ago.... because they were being too fair.
> 
> 
> It also explains why they are set up on 85 SB every half mile by the HOV lane looking for violators, with binoculars... because money and quotas have nothing to do with anything.





The reason you see some Sheriff vehicles running radar or laser is because they are not under the same umbrella and the sheriff went out and got his own certification to run laser and radar from the state...its called a loophole.  

I don't know anything about the HOV lanes...but it does not matter because no matter what anyone says, people will still believe what they want whether it is good information they are basing their assumptions on or not.   


This is good information by the way...



Troutman3000 said:


> They lost the radar because the state revoked their permit.  This was because the Cities and the County do not have a service delivery strategy in place.  They all lose the ability to get any state permits.  Has nothing to do with the GCPD.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 19, 2011)

So all the half-cops talk in code to each other while they talk down to everyone else. Congratulations.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> So all the half-cops talk in code to each other while they talk down to everyone else. Congratulations.



   Who is a half cop here???


----------



## porkbelly (Mar 19, 2011)

I have no respect for a certain officer of GCPD. I was stopped for a expired tag on a jeep belonging to my stepson that had been stolen from my driveway two years prior. We went to South Carolina and got the jeep back two weeks after it was stolen from Police there. I was handcuffed and put in the back of a patrol car for two hours while the officers tried to figure out if I was lying about the jeep belonging to my stepson. It was even insured in my name because he was in the marines and stationed out of state. I got a ticket for the expired tag. I tried paying for the ticket that had a court date on it for a Sunday when there are no courts open. Every time I called or checked online I was told there is no ticket with my name or ticket number on their records. This went on for 6 weeks until I just gave up on trying to pay for it. About 6 months later I get a letter in the mail with a warrant for me for failure to pay a fine. $160 , missing a days work and going to GCPD  and Ga state patrol office I finally go it cleared up. By the way the tag was expired for only 5 days and I didn't know it. I think they were holding that ticket to see if I was going to sue for false arrest. When they decided the coast was clear the officer turned it in. I did think about it and called lawyer but it would cost to much time and money to pursue. Rant over.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 19, 2011)

It's not the cop's fault, he's doing what he's told to do. Same with anything else, you call customer service somewhere, the poor girl on the phone isn't the one who is ripping you off, it's not even her manager. I am not ignorant enough to misdirect my anger at the actual officers, anymore than I would blame the brave troops on the ground in Afghanistan for the situation.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> It's not the cop's fault, he's doing what he's told to do. Same with anything else, you call customer service somewhere, the poor girl on the phone isn't the one who is ripping you off, it's not even her manager. I am not ignorant enough to misdirect my anger at the actual officers, anymore than I would blame the brave troops on the ground in Afghanistan for the situation.



This is one of the most intelligent posts I ever read on Woodies and it doesn't even have anything to do with hunting!!!   

This could go for a lot of professions.


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 20, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> This is one of the most intelligent posts I ever read on Woodies and it doesn't even have anything to do with hunting!!!
> 
> This could go for a lot of professions.



You're not in the hunting section , perhaps that's why these posts give you a hard time.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 20, 2011)

Boar Hog said:


> You're not in the hunting section , perhaps that's why these posts give you a hard time.



Haha.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 20, 2011)

I recieved a warning ticket for "improper parking" on my third day back here in Athens.  I explained to the little code enforcement Nazi that I had a U-Haul parked in the driveway for three days, had just returned it, and hadn't needed to move my Jeep yet.

She told me I faced a $1000.00 fine or six months in jail if my Jeep wasn't moved when she came back to check.  Erosion control, you know.

That's funny, I said, I know I can park as many cars as I like in the back yard or the side yard, up to the eves of the house, and you don't care about erosion there, do you?

Umm, uhh

It's about people control, not erosion control, just call it that and be done with it...

She left about that time.  She was rude and nasty or I wouldn't have gotten into all that with her.

I'm bidding my time until I can move to the country and be done with all this petty stuff and folks telling me what I can do with my own home.


----------



## xs5875 (Mar 20, 2011)

That's why i like livin in the sticks.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Mar 20, 2011)

That's why I will NEVER buy a house anywhere with a HOA.  I will not have any neighbor or busybody down the street telling me what I can and can't do on my private propery like the guy here in the metro ATL area who had to hire an attorney because his homeowner's association initially said he could not put up a flagpole in his yard and fly a US flag (the US flag might be offensive to non-U.S. citizens in the neighborhood), when the HOA was told by a judge the guy could put up the pole and fly whatever flag he wanted, they then tried to say the pole he put up was 3/4 of an inch taller than what they agreed on and had to be lowered or taken down.  Give me an flipping (self edited there) break!!!
Fortunately the guy had a good (although expensive) attorney and a judge with good common sense.  The judge inquired as to how the Home Owners Association determined the pole was 3/4" too tall and when the guy with the HOA who was pushing the issue said he and another neighbor got a ladder, went to the guys house, entered on his property while he was not home and measured the pole, he told the HOA guys they could either drop the whole issue or he would entertain the property owners request that they be charged for trespassing.  Gotta love a judge like that. 

It's been a few months ago, but I want to say this was in Cobb County.


----------



## Jighead (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank God I live in the boonies, I would not live in the burbs even if someone give me a house there.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Mar 21, 2011)

I live in College Park and got a notice (warning, not fine) for not having my utility trailer on the driveway with a current license tag.


----------



## Jaycobb (Mar 21, 2011)

I built a handicap ramp going into the basement apartment I built in my house for my grandmother to make it easier for her to get in and out. One of my nosy neighbors called the code enforcement officer and I received a $1,000 fine and had to remove the ramp or face jail time.  So, Bibb County is no better than the metro area.

All that said, what ever happened to common sense and decency in America?


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys are making me feel a lot better about where I live! I'm right in the middle of 7 acres, can't even see another house from mine. I can do anything I want with the property, and no one even knows about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaycobb said:


> I built a handicap ramp going into the basement apartment I built in my house for my grandmother to make it easier for her to get in and out. One of my nosy neighbors called the code enforcement officer and I received a $1,000 fine and had to remove the ramp or face jail time.  So, Bibb County is no better than the metro area.
> 
> All that said, what ever happened to common sense and decency in America?



You should have sued them in State court for ADA discrimination violations.


----------



## Jaycobb (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have sued them in State court for ADA discrimination violations.



Maybe so but my grandmother isn't disabled - just old, lol.  Don't tell her I said that.  I did apply for a variance but they wouldn't issue one because of the ramp's proximity to my property line setback. 

I was hot about it at the time but I'm over it now.  I still think it's ridiculous what the world has become.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

It's all a bunch of CRAP. It's a shame You work Your tail off for Your property. and You have somebody else telling You what You can do with it...Somehow or another it just get's stuck in My Craw. I couldn't do it....


----------



## gahunter12 (Mar 21, 2011)

sbroadwell said:


> You guys are making me feel a lot better about where I live! I'm right in the middle of 7 acres, can't even see another house from mine. I can do anything I want with the property, and no one even knows about it.


Agree. I dont quite have 7ac but on only have one neighbor which is about 400ft or so from my house. I do what I want with no worries. I am so glad I moved out of Gwinnett.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have sued them in State court for ADA discrimination violations.



No, he should have permitted it properly as a structural addition to the dwelling. The waivers come easily when the permit is paid for.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> No, he should have permitted it properly as a structural addition to the dwelling. The waivers come easily when the permit is paid for.



Yes, the government has specialized in the permit game, primarily for the sake of earning a buck for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe the OP got some answers today.  Maybe he will share what he learned.


----------



## Jaycobb (Mar 22, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> No, he should have permitted it properly as a structural addition to the dwelling. The waivers come easily when the permit is paid for.



The Zoning Administration wouldn't give me a variance to get a permit. I tried all the proper channels and then just built it anyway under the direction of the Zoning Administrator. His words were something to the effect of, "We don't care as long as no one complains." Then someone complained. Don't assume.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't park a boat in your own drive way. Why not? It is your drive way, why would they forbid you to park a boat in it?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 22, 2011)

Incawoodsman said:


> Can't park a boat in your own drive way. Why not? It is your drive way, why would they forbid you to park a boat in it?



Because somone complained and there is an ordinance against it.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 22, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Because somone complained and there is an ordinance against it.



Bingo. As much as I'd like to say that I agree with the majority, I just can't do it. As a property owner in a Gwinnett Co. subdivision, I'm glad there are ordinances like this to keep me from having to look at someone's broken down 1967 fish & ski sitting in their driveway. That kind of stuff can make an entire neighborhood look bad, which would bring my already low resale value even lower.

Flame away.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 22, 2011)

stasher1 said:


> Bingo. As much as I'd like to say that I agree with the majority, I just can't do it. As a property owner in a Gwinnett Co. subdivision, I'm glad there are ordinances like this to keep me from having to look at someone's broken down 1967 fish & ski sitting in their driveway. That kind of stuff can make an entire neighborhood look bad, which would bring my already low resale value even lower.
> 
> Flame away.



Unfortunately this gentlemans boat was nearly brand new.  But, if you give in for one you will have to give in for the guy who owns the 1960's broke down clunker.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sure the OP's boat was far from junk, but rules have to be enforced consistantly across the board in order to be fair. 

In some people eyes, a brand new $60k bass rig is just as ugly as that old '67 fish & ski.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 22, 2011)

stasher1 said:


> Bingo. As much as I'd like to say that I agree with the majority, I just can't do it. As a property owner in a Gwinnett Co. subdivision, I'm glad there are ordinances like this to keep me from having to look at someone's broken down 1967 fish & ski sitting in their driveway. That kind of stuff can make an entire neighborhood look bad, which would bring my already low resale value even lower.
> 
> Flame away.



  Which would you rather look at... 

This...







Guess as long as that car has a tag on it, it can sit in a drive way...



 Or this...









It can work both ways... anything can look like crap with neglect.


----------



## stasher1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Incawoodsman said:


> Which would you rather look at...
> 
> This...
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/3021160022_c996b0793d.jpg
> ...




Lol, you're asking the wrong guy. This is my garage...


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 22, 2011)

stasher1 said:


> lol, you're asking the wrong guy. This is my garage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...


----------



## Ladyebug (Oct 8, 2018)

03FXD said:


> *zoning resolution*
> 
> 
> 
> Troutman got it right from the quote above (B), the violation stated on the "Official Notice of Violation" taped to my door was "ZR1001.5". My boat is a 2005 Bass Tracker V18. It is tagged and registered and parked on my driveway not in the grass. It is also covered with a nice custom cover. Just down the road from my subdivision is a house with an RV that is parked next to the house. It has been there for years. According to the zoning reg. he is in violation also. How can the county tell me I can not have a boat on my own property.


On 9-7-18 I had on my door a Gwinnett Co Police Depart official notice of violation- Stating I could not park my utility tailor in my driveway which had been off and on parked there for 5 years. So, I pulled it into my garage . The strange thing was, he came back knocked on my door and said he could not close the case till I removed the weed killer off my porch. I had just moved my car under the tree beside my drive to cool off before leaving later. I also had to move my car off “My” grass.  He also said” I see it’s your trash day, so it’s ok you have your trash cans at curb” but remember the have to be removed from curb after pickup. My amasement is that directly across the street is a Gwinnett co bus driver with 3 trucks parked in their grass at all times and school bus parked on gravel beside the house. I will gladly join and group that wants address these dumb rules. My house is paid for , but I pay 1500 is taxes” just so I can have someone tell me where to put things”. What do I really pay for? I just live off Bennett Rd, no subdivision rules apply.


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 8, 2018)

Ladyebug said:


> On 9-7-18 I had on my door a Gwinnett Co Police Depart official notice of violation- Stating I could not park my utility tailor in my driveway which had been off and on parked there for 5 years. So, I pulled it into my garage . The strange thing was, he came back knocked on my door and said he could not close the case till I removed the weed killer off my porch. I had just moved my car under the tree beside my drive to cool off before leaving later. I
> 
> also had to move my car off “My” grass.  He also said” I see it’s your trash day, so it’s ok you have your trash cans at curb” but remember the have to be removed from curb after pickup. My amasement is that directly across the street is a Gwinnett co bus driver with 3 trucks parked in their grass at all times and school bus parked on gravel beside the house. I will gladly join and group that wants address these dumb rules. My house is paid for , but I pay 1500 is taxes” just so I can have someone tell me where to put things”. What do I really pay for? I just live off Bennett Rd, no subdivision rules apply.



Don't feel like the Lone Ranger.

Just went through this with the Peoples Republic of Clarke.

I have a car in my driveway that is tagged, insured and road worthy with some body damage.  Got cited for a "junk car".  Cranked it up.  It is legal to drive anywhere.

Went to court,  told the county attorney that I hoped the county was willing to spend thousands of dollars prosecuting this case, because I was willing to spend that to defend it.  It's my car, tagged, insured, and if i want to leave it in my driveway for months at a time, that's my business.  He huffed and puffed, but a few days later dismissed the case






h


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 8, 2018)

Dang Id be up the crick without a paddle if I had to abide by them rules, I got 6 trailers of different sorts sitting around My house and aint one of them on pavement.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Oct 10, 2018)

Troutman3000 said:


> Its really sad that we have Meth Labs and a high crime rate and this is what we spend our tax dollars on.


County Code enforcement has nothing to do with your local drug enforcement task force...Im an HOA president and the code enforcement office is a god send to people like myself when you have scum bag home owners who want to run junk yards from their home business address. Trust me when I say you want these guys in business and happy to do their job, one day that annoying junk yard neighbor will be yours and after you drop 200K on your house only to have billy bob make it worth 100, you would sing a different tune real quick.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 10, 2018)

I guess somebody's got to do it, but the idea of living in a place that even looks remotely like that makes me sad. 

When I look in any direction from my house, all I want to see is woods.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 10, 2018)

I would not live in such a county !! And sure as hades wouldn't live under a hoa's rule !!


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 10, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I would not live in such a county !! And sure as hades wouldn't live under a hoa's rule !!


No kidding. I have a piece of property in forsyth county but its for investment purposes only!


----------



## JackSprat (Oct 10, 2018)

Not in the Atlanta area (yet) but make sure to read the papers when the Socialist Workers Party takes over Clarke in Jan.

One is already in office - she took the oath of office on "The Autobiography of Malcolm X".  Look it up for pictures.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 10, 2018)

StanB1 said:


> Your neighbors would probably prefer this:
> 
> View attachment 945588


This is what my neighborhood looks like , I like it and the wife loves it or I'd be living full time at Sinclair .


----------



## Ladyebug (Oct 11, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger.
> 
> Just went through this with the Peoples Republic of Clarke.
> 
> ...


----------

